# 2010 Outback 260Fl For Sale Northeast Florida $19,250



## OutbackGirls (Feb 19, 2013)

*Keystone 2010 Outback260FL travel trailer *in excellent condition and well maintained. 4 new tires last year, yearly RV maintenance and awning installed over slide outs in April 2015. Power hitch jack. Sleeps 6. Queen bed upgraded to a $650 Avena 10 inch comfort mattress from Camping World. 2 electric slides - dining area and queen bed. Electric awning. Full bathroom with glass enclosed shower. All misc camping equipment comes with trailer. Includes weight distribution and sway bar, 4 tire covers, nylon RV carpet. Great layout with lots of storage. Length 31'9" Base weight 6900.

We've really enjoyed this travel travel and it's our 2nd Keystone Outback...1st was a 2003 Outback 250RSS. We're wanting to move to Class C due to health issues and also some issues with our tow vehicle. Will show by appointment only in Jacksonville, FL area. * Priced at $19,250 OBO. *We are still using the camper and if it doesn't sell, we will keep it. Owned by 2 adults, no kids, no smoking, no smells at all.

*Please contact at [email protected] or call/text 904-446-5750 Gayle*


----------

